# NOMINATE: Best Public Park



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Nominate your 3 favourite *Public Parks*.

Please use this thread for nominating only. You may post 1 picture per nomination. If you wish to discuss the topic in detail, or post larger numbers of pictures, then please use the "DISCUSS:" thread.


-----------------


*General rules:*
The Hall of Fame forum is where we decide about our all-time favourites from the world of skyscrapers, skylines, buildings and cities. Every week users can nominate and vote in a specific category.

The five nominations that get the most mentions will be up for the final vote the week after. The one receiving the most votes will go into the Hall of Fame.

*Nominating*
If you name more then three, only the first three will count. If you name the same structure or city three times, that will be counted as one. Do not use this thread for discussions.

*Promoting your favorite*
Discuss this week's topic in the 'DISCUSS:' thread.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

My choices:

1. Hyde Park, London
2. St James' Park, London
3. Central Park, New York


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

Central Park, NYC 
Hyde Park, London
St James' Park, London


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

Well, I don't really know many, but . . .

1.) Central Park, New York City, USA
2.) Piedmont Park, Atlanta, USA
3.) Hyde Park, London, UK


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

1) Grant Park, Chicago, USA (which includes Millenium Park)
































2) Central Park, NYC, USA
3) El Retiro Madrid


----------



## rufi (Nov 24, 2004)

el retiro madrid
parque guell barcelona
millenium park chicago


----------



## hyacinthus (Nov 22, 2004)

1. Singapore Botanic Gardens (http://www.sbg.org.sg)
2. Central Park, New York (http://www.centralpark2000.com)
3. Hyde Park, London (http://www.royalparks.gov.uk/parks/hyde_park)


----------



## Latoso (Mar 23, 2005)

1) Millennium Park - Chicago (Or if you wish, part of the larger Grant Park)
(www.millenniumpark.org)
2)Central Park - New York
3)Bosque de Chapultepec - Mexico City


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

Stanley Park, Vancouver--not just a park, but an entire forest.

Someone post some pictures!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

My favs:

1 Parque Guell, Barcelona
2 Central Park, NYC
3 Ibirapuera, Sao Paulo

Worth searching out: Hyde Park, London


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Hyde Park London!


----------



## DïegôLG (Jul 25, 2004)

1. Central Park, NYC
2. Bosque de Chapultepec, Mexico City
3. Hyde Park, London


----------



## Arichis (May 11, 2005)

Villa Borghese, Rome


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

1 - Hyde Park \/



2 - St James' \/











3 - Central Park


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

Grant Park
That park the Eiffle Tower's in.


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

hyde park, park guell, stanley park, ueno park ... 
actually i like a lot of parks ... hehehe


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

eddyk said:


> 1 - Hyde Park \/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That are two pics of St. James Park.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

St. James Park
Central Park
Retiro, Madrid.


----------



## Peyre (Nov 22, 2003)

St James's
Regents Park
Central Park

and...4. Barnes Wetlands Centre, London (seriously, any londoner who hasnt been should go) get some nice views of Empress State and PO Tower.

Could easily have slipped another London park in there. One of my favourite aspects of London, the greenery. Stunning


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

*MICAELA BASTIDAS PARK, BUENOS AIRES*









-----------------

*PALERMO WOODS, BUENOS AIRES*


----------

